# This is what i woke up to this morning...



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

vienna, austria, europe, looking over the Donau park, being this in the distance lives one of ss.org regular member here (he looks like a young fidel castro)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow... God i miss views like that  used to live on a mountain down south and we'd get the most fantastic fog ever, and a view to die for. Not so much where i live now  (ever)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

this is the 1st time i have seen such fog. right now you can't see jack!!!!

by the way, the last picture, the tower is called "the millenium city"


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool photos man. I love foggy/cloudy cityscapes. I actually snapped some similar looking shots out here in Seattle last Thursday morning:


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome, awesome views guys. I'm jealous.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 23, 2009)

@AvantGuardian : those shots are pretty cool too. i really like the one of the tower "floating" in mid air. so those rumours of flying saucers are true then!!!!


----------

